# Fittment questions for a 19 RS kit on a 18 LT.



## crunch21 (Jul 16, 2018)

Not only do i have no idea what you are talking about...what i can gather is that you update the look of your cruze every year? Seems excessive to me. Just lease the thing if you want to stay with a modern look. Im sure the 19 faces snap right it, they didnt redesign the frame from 18 to 19...but the problem is youll probably need to find a newly wrecked 19 totaled with rear end damages to get the new front face. I doubt they have aftermarket already for the 19 with stock faces. I would go to a GM dealer and ask if they can order you one tbh. I know the front RS face was like $400 for the 18.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I would peruse some of the GM sites looking for body updates. Aside from possible attachment issues that won't show up, you should be able to get a pretty good idea if it will fit. Also ask your dealer what body shop they use and go there asking for anyone who has repaired that area of a 2019. The enxt thing would be to make the inquiry at the manufacturer of the kit. Get that info from the dealer.


----------



## HBCRUZE2017 (Jan 25, 2018)

just put a lip kit on it and some wheels boom rs model lol


----------

